# newcomer, hello



## distancerunner (May 9, 2003)

hi pastry chef people. this is the first time i have used a forum like this. so pardon my ignorance or lack of knowledge. question... can anyone please give me hints or a recipe to make a base for soufle's so that it is easy to produce ala minute when we recieve an order. what about different flavours etc. thanks for the help gang.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Cafe, Distancerunner. You have come to the right place to converse with knowledgeable people.

I"m sure you'll get good replies here. You can also use our search function to see if there are other threads on this topic, or others, at earlier times.

Please do stop by the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself! We'd be glad to know you.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I "think" each of us would reccomend a slightly different recipe.......but we'd all reccomend a pastry cream type base. If you have access to any professional pastry books they'll give you exact fomulas.

Personally I like to add my flavors into my base while preparing it. Depending upon what flavors your wanting many can be successfully added ala minute too.

I personally like to shop at www.chipsbooks.com and would suggest an all around professional pastry book by Glissen or Frieberg. Not all books contain recipes for souffles.

P.S. If your not a pastry chef but your working in a professional setting with a convection oven.........don't forget when baking we don't use the temp. on the dial. We dial down about 25 to 50 degrees to compensate for the circulation air (even when baking a full ovens worth of product). You need to practice this before choosing your temp to bake your souffles. Because if you set your dial on 425 as is, and put a souffle in your convection, you'll get a burned top and a raw center.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I would reccomend a choux base for a sturdy yet elegant souffle that could be created in the morning and held for the day then baked ala minute.

you can also keep the base and whites in the cooler for an extended period and create what is needed for the day.


----------

